# M&P SHIELD 9mm S&W 8 RD $429.99 plus $35.00 Shipping (only one left)



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

They are a reputable company... I purchased a 9mm Shield from them about a month ago..... My FFL received it 2 days after payment......
Kittery Trading Post

(Note: this was a post for a Shield 40 which has since been sold -- but they have one 9mm Shield)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Original post has been changed from a 40 to a 9mm Shield......


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

9mm still available........


----------



## MarTay6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just bought a Shield in 9mm from my local store (Shooters) in Jacksonville, FL for $399.95.... they had several in both 9mm & .40... nice guns, I bought one in 9. 
Wes


----------

